# Newly Discovered Handel Keyboard Music!!



## classical yorkist (Jun 29, 2017)

http://www.saladelcembalo.org/events/a.php?p=handel-bergamo-ms

Very exciting


----------



## Omicron9 (Oct 13, 2016)

classical yorkist said:


> http://www.saladelcembalo.org/events/a.php?p=handel-bergamo-ms
> 
> Very exciting


Awesome. Thanks for sharing this, CY. This of note from the article:

"*Most likely, the full set of preludes and toccatas will be available as a World Premiere CD recording, later in November 2017."

*


----------

